# MKII Accuracy Survey



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently checked my Milsub HRV using the Stopwatch Method in the WUS link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/methods-determining-accuracy-watch-382752.html

I got +.35 sec/day.

I timed ten successive estimates (using my Chronoswiss Lunar Chronograph) of one minute intervals each to a known reference source (Time.is) rounding up each time to a half second.

I think that's pretty darn good. What's yours?


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Accuracy is my weakest point when it comes to time measuring devices, watches.

I spend big bucks at my several watchmakers till getting my lovely timepieces regulated to a maximal / brutal accuracy. 

And I want this accuracy from my Automatic timepieces. Many watch lovers do not mind much when it comes to accuracy, but I do. I am obsessed with a top accuracy ever since.

My pre-owned Seafighter was almost spot on. It gained around 1.5 seconds a week, that's 0.2 second a day!

Now, my second MKII (On the way) gains 0.5 second every two weeks, in other words +1 second / month. These accuracy rates are good enough to satisfy my accuracymania!

I wonder if Bill Yao regulates his watches' accuracies before he ships them. 

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill does regulate them, the regular models are 3 positions, the customs are 6 positions.
My first one which is the non date is running abiut 2-3 sec/day slow, the second a GO date model is about 4-5 sec/day fast. that's accurate enough for me! i reset the time about once a week using the atomic clock app on my IPhone.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for this precious info, Arthur. 

Your MKII collection is awesome! Wear them in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

My Milsub HRV is a pre-built. The specs on the website state it's adjusted in four positions.


----------



## antero (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all, i check my Kingston against timeanddate.com, it seems to have picked up about 5 seconds in a week, its the best auto timekeeper i've owned, cheers Skinny


----------



## GRP (Aug 25, 2010)

Have not timed my Kingston however it seems to be extremely accurate. Leaves my Omega Planet Ocean for dead.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all, 

On July 3rd, I received a new Paradive with the 12-hour sapphire bezel from Mark II. This was regulated by Bill in six positions before it was shipped (according to the specifications for the watch). Since that time it has gained about 18 seconds overall, through 1900 on the 14th.

When I went into work a week ago, I initially set it to a GPS satellite clock at around 0720 on the 8th. I have not reset it since that time, so I can see the actual total accumulation over the time period. I would check the watch against the GPS clock through the day - each day, while I was wearing it, it would have gained less than 1 second (fast) after twelve hours wearing at work. Each morning I would check it compared to the GPS clock to see how much it had gained overnight at home. The routine each day was to wear it for about 14-15 hours a day, except for one day when I wore my Vantage instead, so the Paradive was hand-wound about twenty turns and rested in the case that day.

The watch seems to be sensitive to position, since when it is stored laying flat on its back in the case is when it gains the time it has accumulated over the past 12 days or so. 

My Kingston Non-Date was about 5 seconds fast over the week at work (compared to the GPS clock) if I remember correctly. The Vantage was 1-2 seconds fast wearing each day over a twelve hour period, and I did time it over a weeks time, and seem to recall it ran about 12-14 seconds gained over a weeks time. (I wrote a note somewhere so I wouldn't forget it, but forgot where I left the note!) :roll: 

I'll probably look into the timing methods mentioned above, and probably look closer at the over-all accuracy of my watches, but the on-the-wrist accuracy of these MK II's is more than acceptable to me. 

-Best to all.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

These are excellent accuracies, indeed.

Please keep posting your MKII's accuracies, and wear them in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

:think: Since I posted earlier above concerning my new Paradive, I thought I might provide an update. I knew the watch gained time relatively rapidly (compared to when it is on the wrist, when it is essentially dead on through the day) once it was rested on its back in the case, so I tried resting it in other positions to see what effect that had.

I found that with the watch resting on the 9-o'clock side (HRV down) inclined about 10 degrees from vertical, that the watch showed minimal gain overnight, so far never more than one second fast. I also did not 'top-off' the mainspring by manually winding. I wore it, set it, rested it; about 14 hours on the wrist and ten hours off. I set it to a GPS satellite-controlled clock at work on Sunday morning at 10 AM. From the pictures tonight, you can see since then, it is about a second fast; maybe a little less.

Some pictures of the watch compared to the satellite clock system this evening:















I am very, very pleased with this. Bill has done an excellent job- Thanks Bill! |>|>

-Cheers to all....


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Since I posted earlier above concerning my new Paradive, I thought I might provide an update. I knew the watch gained time relatively rapidly (compared to when it is on the wrist, when it is essentially dead on through the day) once it was rested on its back in the case, so I tried resting it in other positions to see what effect that had.
> 
> I found that with the watch resting on the 9-o'clock side (HRV down) inclined about 10 degrees from vertical, that the watch showed minimal gain overnight, so far never more than one second fast. I also did not 'top-off' the mainspring by manually winding. I wore it, set it, rested it; about 14 hours on the wrist and ten hours off. I set it to a GPS satellite-controlled clock at work on Sunday morning at 10 AM. From the pictures tonight, you can see since then, it is about a second fast; maybe a little less.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent accuracy, indeed!

Thanks a lot for sharing, and wear your gorgeous timepiece in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

Hello all, an update on the new Paradive: As noted above, the watch will gain time when rested on it's back side, but if it is inclined resting with 9 o'clock down, the time gain while resting seems to be about 3/4 to 1 second fast over about a nine or ten hour period. As noted above, I usually wore the watch for 14-15 hours per day, and it rested the remainder on it's side. The watch was not reset during this time-frame, and was not manually wound - only wound automatically by wearing. Each day I would check the watch against a GPS satellite clock system used to keep track of frequency variation and control for the electrical system that I operate. Typically, I would notice that the watch was about a second or maybe just a bit more than a second, fast, when I first checked against the GPS clock around 0700 each day. Anyway, the watch was within 1 second fast at the end of each day.

Here are some pictures from early Saturday morning when I checked the watch against the GPS Clock:





















And of course, I have to add a half-light _'Lume Shot_' >> That sapphire bezel is something else b-)









When I left work Saturday evening, I checked it against the GPS clock and it looked to have accumulated between one and two seconds fast from 1000 the previous Sunday until 1844 Saturday. That is pretty amazing and astonishing accuracy!

I remain very, very satisfied with this degree of running accuracy and consistency. Thanks to Bill; another _*Excellent Job!!*_ :-!

-Best to all....


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

Your beautiful timepiece's accuracy is beyond outstanding, my friend!

I will continue my LRRP UTC 48's accuracy started 13 hours ago, and will compare it with GPS tonight at work. I am also checking the accuracy of my atomic signal programs (Apps) on my cell phone to see they are also accurate with GPS comparison.

Thanks a lot for sharing, and wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

My LRRP GMT is one the most accurate automatic watch I've ever owned. My Kington gains about 5 minutes a week. I've got to send it back to Bill to check it out. gman54


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey (Now, the Kingston!)*

Greetings all,

For the next installment of my personal accuracy appraisal of MK II's, I wore my Kingston to work for the week. 
I set it on the first evening by comparing to the GPS satellite clock system you've seen in my previous posts above, and then wore it through my week at work.

Initial setting on the 5th of August...









(Sorry- Another shot at work- I love this thing....)









continued.....


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey (Now, the Kingston!)*

So, by the morning of the 7th of August the Kingston had gained some time.

As before, my method was to not wind the watch manually to 'top it off' - it was only wound by wearing. It was on the wrist for 14-15 hours per day, and resting on its 9 o'clock side when not being worn.









By the first picture, it looks to have gained about four seconds fast.

I did change out the wonderful and light MK II riveted oyster bracelet for the very nice Hadley Roma Bracelet, prior to returning for work the evening of the 8th.









(1 more episode to finish....)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey (Now, the Kingston!)*

The Kingston continued to gain time. It seemed to always be a second or two faster when I started work at 1900. As before, I did not reset or adjust the watch during this week, in order to determine the accuracy over a period of several days and through several daily cycles.

Another picture from August 9, compared against the GPS-Satellite clock....









Finally, shortly before the end of my week at work, here is the Kingston compared to the GPS Clock.









It looks like it ended up gaining 10 to 11.5 seconds compared to the GPS satellites.

:think: Not bad at all for a six-and-a-half day run...This is isn't as accurate as the Paradive, but I think the Kingston was only adjusted in four positions, (instead of six as my Paradive was).

Next up, during this week will be the *Vantage*.

Enjoy those wonderfully accurate MK II's folks.....|>|>

-Best to all.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey (Now, the Kingston!)*

Thank you very much for this awesome accuracy tests, my friend.

Indeed, MKII timepieces are extremely accurate. That is one reason I fell in love with this brand, and that's why another MKII is almost on his way to me 

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I picked up a Kingston a week ago. So far it's been +2 a day. Very impressed with the results.


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

Ever since I had my Kingston serviced and regulated (the movement was out of control when I bought it second hand) it ran just fine at about +6 secs/day.
After wearing my Tudor for a while, I decided it was time for the Kingston once again.
To my surprise I noticed the Kingston's accuracy had somehow changed to -1secs/day. Been wearing it for 3 weeks straight now and it still is dead on accurate to the second! Sometimes when I check it's -1 or +1 but it always levels out. Really pleased with that. At night it rests dial up.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Same here: about +1s./day. Must be the climate overhere in Holland, Hub ;-) (or... is it Bill's craftmanship...)

Menno


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

In my case I would have to thank mr. Schweitzer for the accuracy


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Thieuster said:


> Same here: about +1s./day. Must be the climate overhere in Holland, Hub ;-) (or... is it Bill's craftmanship...)
> 
> Menno


I think it's Bill. Both my Kingston's run similarly. Both very accurate.
Rich


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Time for a 4.5 day accuracy test. Dad and I hacked his dated Sub and my Kingston this afternoon while I'm home. Started the hack at 1630 this afternoon, but just now got around to taking a pic.










If it looks a second or two off, I think it is just the angle of the camera, because it looks hacked to me.

We'll see what happens, but I have high hopes!

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

First off, I am no accuracy freak. It's one reason I wear a mechanical wstch.

Funny thing here, though. My Kingston has been running a few seconds slow /24 hrrs since I got it in February. For that reason I always leave it dial up on my nightstand. 

The other day I looked down and noticed it was a minute or two ahead of another clock. Checked Time.is, and sure enough it is now running about +5 sec/24hrs. 

I'm going to try leaving it crown up for a few nights and see how that affects it. 

As I said, I'm no accuracy freak, and I'd rather it be a few secs ahead than behind.

Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC. (Sep 30, 2007)

My only MK II is a custom Seafighter I purchased from Bill in Sept. 2008 . It was regulated in 6 positions . It consistently keeps time +/- 1 second per day . I have an Omega PO and a Seamaster GMT that are as accurate , but when you compare the cost of the Omegas to the MK II , the value you get in the MK II is simply amazing .
Joe


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, All! 

A couple of months ago (time flies when you are having fun...), I started posting accuracy survey results here for my MKII's. In August, I wore my Vantage to work and checked it against a GPS Satellite Clock according to the same methodology I had outlined earlier in posts above (concerning my new Paradive and my Kingston). As I said previously, I work a twelve-hour, seven-day shift, either nights or days from 7 to 7 (or 0700-1900, or 1900-0700). My Vantage is not a custom, it is one of the last forty Mr. Yao made, and at the time this appraisal was done, it was almost a year old.

On August 19, I hacked the Vantage to the satellite clock after I came on shift.









I wore the watch normally after that, and did not hand-wind or reset the watch. My normal routine has me wearing the watch for about fifteen hours or so, and then it would rest for the other nine hours or so while I rest.

:think: I found that the Vantage would end up losing about a half a second during the time that I actually wore it, but it would make up that time while it was resting, so when I returned to work, the time would be within a quarter second of what it was supposed to be, usually just a touch fast. At the end of the shift, about eleven to twelve hours later, it was consistently about a half a second slow.

At the end of six days and eleven hours it was about a half a second slow. b-)









That is very good accuracy for a mechanical watch! :-!

I am very satisfied with these results!! ;-)

Thank You, Bill, for this classic masterpiece, and your care in making it. |>|>

-Best to all, enjoy those MKII's- |>|>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update: After hacking to Time.is early in the week, my Kingston is now running +39 Wearing 12-15 hrs/day. Resting crown up at night. It gained 14 sec yesterday alone. Starting to consider sending it in to be regulated. :-s:think:

Edit: it's worse than I thought. +14/24hrs.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

During the week, when I wear my Kingston or Vantage to work (sitting at a desk all day), I typically wear my watch for 10-12 hours, it spends the remainder of the 24-hr period resting crown-up. My Kingston consistently loses about 5 seconds a day, and my Vantage will gain about 5 seconds a day.

Not the most accurate watches I've ever owned, but acceptable for now, and I love them, so they could probably get away with murder. One of these days I'll probably get them regulated, certainly if they get any worse.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I always keep this reference handy. Sadly it's not helping my Kingston much at the moment.










Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

both of my Kingstons are running about 3-4 seconds slow/24 hours. I leave them dial up at nght, and they both are keeping consistent time, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> I always keep this reference handy. Sadly it's not helping my Kingston much at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty big sudden change. I'm wondering if by some chance your watch got magnetized. That will play havoc with accuracy, and it's a pretty easy fix to demagnetize it.

I had and even weirder experience today. i put my vintage Doxa 300T on for the first time since sending it off to have the hands relumed (old lume was flaking off). Before I sent it off, it was running OK. This morning I set it before work, around 6:30 AM , well at around 8:20 one of the Nurses in the OR asked me what time it was, as Anesthesia is the official timekeeper in the OR, I told her "It's 9:08," She said "That's not right"! Sure enough I looked at the clock on my monitor, 8:21. I thought, maybe I mis- set my watch this morning, so I reset it. By 9:00 (real time) It was showing 9:16, so in an hour, it had gained 16 minutes. I asked a few friends who are watchmakers what they thought the problem was and several thought the hairspring had gotten stuck and wasn't uncoiling uniformly. I thought it might be magnetized, but they told me that magnetizing would not make it run away like a scalded dog. They told me that if it was magnetized, it would vary a couple of minutes a day, but not 16-20 minutes per hour.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep. It's magnetized. Shoot. Took it to Fast Fix Jewelry and Watch Repair and the dude looked at me like I was crazy when I talked about magnetization.

Wonder if I should find a real watchmaker or just order a $15 demag tool off ebay...


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, after 4 days, she's running just 2 seconds fast. She was +6 yesterday, but then I set it crown down last night instead of my normal crown up, and that seems to have slowed it down a bit.










I love this watch.

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Into eight months since new my Mk II Milsub LRRP HRV is running about 5 sec slow per 16-hour day on the wrist. Setting it dial up at night adds about a second.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yep. It's magnetized. Shoot. Took it to Fast Fix Jewelry and Watch Repair and the dude looked at me like I was crazy when I talked about magnetization.
> 
> Wonder if I should find a real watchmaker or just order a $15 demag tool off ebay...


Recently someone wrote that they had asked a clerk in a checkout line at the store to swipe his watch over the anti-magnetizing pad on the counter (that pad they use to deactivate anti-theft devices before you walk out of the store). Apparently it did the trick. Just an idea.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JCW1980 said:


> Recently someone wrote that they had asked a clerk in a checkout line at the store to swipe his watch over the anti-magnetizing pad on the counter (that pad they use to deactivate anti-theft devices before you walk out of the store). Apparently it did the trick. Just an idea.


Hmmm... I went ahead & ordered the machine. Stay tuned...

Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

FWIW, I've been watching my new Kingston. Setting it to the USNO java atomic clock app.[1] On the winder, it seems to gain about 7 seconds in 5 days (yeah, holy cats that's good). I believe normal wear can effect timing, so I've been wearing it for the past day, off for 6 hours overnight, and it seems to have gained ... nothing, maybe a 1/2 second or so.

IOW ... "Dayam, Bill, righteous #*@ &%$~ regulation!"

[1] The official U.S. time - clock


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hmmm... I went ahead & ordered the machine. Stay tuned...
> 
> Tapatalk


Update: Got my $15 ebay demagnetizer (shipped from Egypt of all places), applied it to my Kingston according to the guy's instructions that did the youtube video about de-maging his Orange Monster, and voila! My Kingston is running right at -1sec/day. Win!

Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> ... I believe normal wear can effect timing, so I've been wearing it for the past day, off for 6 hours overnight, and it seems to have gained ... nothing, maybe a 1/2 second or so.
> 
> [1] The official U.S. time - clock


Day two and ... on the night table (crown up) after being worn most of the day and (drum roll) ... it's barely gained a second. A second in two days, that's within one of the COSC criteria IIRC (there are more I believe). Making this the most accurate automatic I own. I now understand the fervor of the MKII owners club members.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

Since my magnetization adventure my Sea Fighter has settled down a lot. I'm trying not to wear out the crown tube by hacking it too often, so I decided that since it runs fast, I'd hack it exactly one minute slow, then when it got to be one minute fast, I'd hack it for two minutes again. That way half the time it's actually getting MORE accurate every day, and I don't care much about a minute these days.

So I hacked it after coming back from a trip to Miami on March 16th since I had to reset it to Central Time. One minute slow. March has 31 days, so I didn't have to touch the crown then. April has 30, so I checked it against time.is on April 30th. Still not a minute fast, so I just rolled the date back without hacking and screwed the crown back in. May has 31 days, but I was starting to run a little fast. It was almost exactly a minute fast on Friday, May 31st, so I went ahead and set it down for the long weekend, then wound it and reset it on Monday.

So that's 120 seconds gained from March 16th to May 31st, or 76 days, so it's running +1.58s/d for two and a half months.

For me this is pretty much optimum accuracy. I can hack the watch on the days I need to reset the date and just let it run in the meantime. I'd need a perpetual calendar to get any use out of more accuracy.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, my Nassau usually runs between +/- 0 and +/-7secs a day, so I'm happy! It lost (or gained, can't remember) around 35 secs in a whole month! It's by far my most accurate watch.


----------



## Dr JonboyG (May 20, 2010)

Not bad when on my wrist for a few days:










It got a bit worse after a couple of days on the winder. I'd add the pic but I guess WUS doesn't like images shared from Dropbox for some reason.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I just did a two week accuracy test with my Kingston. Wore it everyday and night, taking it off to shower, clean it and change straps. 
Timed off a atomic clock on phone. In two weeks my Kingston gains 73 seconds. That's about 5 seconds a day I guess. Can't really complain with that given the amount of abuse it goes through.


----------



## sschum (Mar 30, 2008)

Timed over a two week period, my Kingston is within 1 second per day. It's no wonder all my other watches gather dust.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice. Mine will go in for a check at some point. It's been a lot better then that before. I really have beat this thing up. Drops and the fact that I'm left handed and wear on my left...and I don't baby it


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

My nassau is within +4-5 seconds a day and easily matches my Tudor and Xetum. Other than those two it puts every other watch I have to shame. Though the Cayman 3000 might give it a run for its money when it arrives


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

My Paradive (a little over 2 years old) and my 369 Nassau (4 months old) have both been spot on. In fact, they have been synced to one another since the day they became roommates in the watch winder. They continue to be synced, but now they're gradually losing time. They lost about 18 seconds over the last 2 days. It's not the most dramatic shift in accuracy, but should I be concerned?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

I picked up my Nassau from another WUS member back in January.
After wearing it for a few weeks I thought I would hack it and keep track of the accuracy. Low and behold after about 2 days it was very fast, like +/- 20s/day. This had me concerned so I tried a few different things. Laid it on it's back for a day.. nothing. Crown up, crown down... nothing.
Then I decided to try something else. I usually take the watch off for bed and lay it on my nightstand Bose radio, right over the speaker. Could this be the problem ??? o|

Sure enough, I took it off the radio and left it on the table itself to let it run out of PR. A few days later I put the watch on and hacked it about 2 hours after wearing it. Checked the time 48hrs later and voila +3s in 48 hours.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

harrym71 said:


> ... After wearing it for a few weeks I thought I would hack it and keep track of the accuracy. Low and behold after about 2 days it was very fast, like +/- 20s/day. This had me concerned so I tried a few different things. Laid it on it's back for a day.. nothing. Crown up, crown down... nothing.
> Then I decided to try something else. I usually take the watch off for bed and lay it on my nightstand Bose radio, right over the speaker. Could this be the problem ??? o|


(facepalm) Um ... yeah!! Speakers have magnets in them. Whatever possessed you to do that... LOL with you, not at you.

N.B. Those with Qi wireless chargers for phones/tablets, do NOT put your watch on that unless it's a smart watch designed for wireless charging.

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

my Nassau is between +1 to +2spd. excellent.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> (facepalm) Um ... yeah!! Speakers have magnets in them. Whatever possessed you to do that... LOL with you, not at you.
> 
> N.B. Those with Qi wireless chargers for phones/tablets, do NOT put your watch on that unless it's a smart watch designed for wireless charging.
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


Funny thing is all my other mechanical watches have always been placed on there and never had an issue.
They all pretty much have the same movement.
Weird huh.:think:


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

I'll try letting them run out of PR and see if they settle out. The only magnets I'm aware of them being near are magnetic-closure chest flaps on my shirt-jacket. They're fairly strong for small magnets, but I can't imagine strong enough to interfere with the accuracy of the watches.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

harrym71 said:


> Funny thing is all my other mechanical watches have always been placed on there and never had an issue.
> They all pretty much have the same movement.
> Weird huh.:think:


No. Mechanical watches are susceptible to magnetizing, some may have better movement protection than others. It doesn't mean it's advisable practice to rest the watch near magnetic components. 

// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> No. Mechanical watches are susceptible to magnetizing, some may have better movement protection than others. It doesn't mean it's advisable practice to rest the watch near magnetic components.
> 
> // Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


Oh yeah, I agree and now do not place any watches on the radio.

Lesson learned.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*



elbilo said:


> I'll try letting them run out of PR and see if they settle out. The only magnets I'm aware of them being near are magnetic-closure chest flaps on my shirt-jacket. They're fairly strong for small magnets, but I can't imagine strong enough to interfere with the accuracy of the watches.


Didn't work. Both returned to losing about 9 sec/day. Submitted a ticket through the CS portal.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*



elbilo said:


> Didn't work. Both returned to losing about 9 sec/day. Submitted a ticket through the CS portal.


Try De-gaussing your watch before sending it off.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/degaussing-watch-394259.html


----------



## MWWC (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*



cpotters said:


> Try De-gaussing your watch before sending it off.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/degaussing-watch-394259.html


Please note that if the watch is still in our limited warranty period. The home remedy suggested is subject to voiding any warranty coverage if the watch has movement issues anytime after you've completed the suggested home fix.

MK II Service


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Apologies...I didn't realize it was still under warrantee - by all means send it in


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

My Graywater appears to be running absolutely Dead On, during the wearing cycle I typically use; 6-8 hours per day.

Inconceivable! :-d

b-) It's beating my Omega X-33 if it holds up! b-)

|>|>


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*



elbilo said:


> Didn't work. Both returned to losing about 9 sec/day. Submitted a ticket through the CS portal.


Just an update. I've had some communication with James. It seems the issue may have been my watch winder. Since storing them in my watch box and wearing them in rotation, they seem to be improving. Since 2/10, they averaged a loss of 4-6 sec/day. On 2/12, the Nassau lost 16 sec, but improved to -6 sec the next day. Over the past two days, it has gained 1 and 0 sec! I'm going to monitor them for maybe another week to get a better picture, so they may get sent in for an adjustment. All in all, I've had a great experience with James/MK II Customer Service.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Were you letting it wind down and stopping in the box, or just resting for 12 hrs or more without winding? 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, after an inexplicable jump off my wrist into a bathtub next to me, I thought my Nassau would need regulation, maybe repair.

Put it on the winder next to its big brother, synced them both to the USNO time widget at 1134 on 8-11. Here they are 72 hours later.


















As you can see, the Kingston is, after almost 3 years of off and on wear keeping reliable time, about +2/day. The Nassau is only about a second behind it per day. Will return it to daily wear shortly (taking a little vacation with Graywater #13).

QED: the movements inside the Mk II divers are well protected, and remain really accurate (COSCish standard). Semper fidelis to Mk II.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

^nice results

My 369-Nassau has been such a remarkable timekeeper that i rarely remember the last time i set it.

I am at +1s per day .... one freaking second. I wear it most days and set it in the drawer of my nightstand at night. On days i don't wear it, its in a winder.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Seven days after syncing to NIST , on the winder.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy crap! The Kingston is showing a daily rate of +0.6s after 8 days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

After getting my Nassau demagnetized, it's running +1.6 per day (over 7 days). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Testing my 2 new watches for 10 days:

Paradive: -0.1
Sea Fighter: +0.1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I set my watches by this app.
Nassau was set last Thursday.


----------



## Yellowdrive (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been paying more attention recently to the accuracy of my Nassau and was a little worried about losing a full minute (sometimes more) over the course of a month. I haven't yet checked to see if it's a magnetic issue, though after perusing this thread it's the likely culprit. 
About a week ago, I started getting in the habit of manually winding my watch every morning in preparation for my next watch purchase (a manual-only piece) and noticed a dramatic improvement in the accuracy; +/- a couple seconds a day. Has anyone else worked in a few manual turns to their automatic movement? I've still got to do some more testing on this piece, but it's a huge relief to see such a dramatic difference.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Losing a minute a month? 60 seconds in 30 days?! That's - 2 seconds a day. That's not a magnetized watch, that's a watch running well within COSC specs!

Accuracy is enhanced when a watch is kept fully wound, which would explain you seeing an increase in accuracy. However, winding an ETA automatic movement is a bit controversial with some people saying that doing so will bugger something up! I tend NOT to wind any of my automatics but not because I have any insider knowledge, it's just out of an abundance of caution!



Yellowdrive said:


> I've been paying more attention recently to the accuracy of my Nassau and was a little worried about losing a full minute (sometimes more) over the course of a month. I haven't yet checked to see if it's a magnetic issue, though after perusing this thread it's the likely culprit.
> About a week ago, I started getting in the habit of manually winding my watch every morning in preparation for my next watch purchase (a manual-only piece) and noticed a dramatic improvement in the accuracy; +/- a couple seconds a day. Has anyone else worked in a few manual turns to their automatic movement? I've still got to do some more testing on this piece, but it's a huge relief to see such a dramatic difference.


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I tend NOT to wind any of my automatics but not because I have any insider knowledge, it's just out of an abundance of caution!


I do the same. Before I wear a watch, I'll give it a few swirls, set it, then put it on a winder for at least a full day. I honestly don't think a full wind hurts the movement and I'll wind it a full 40 times if I want to wear it immediately.

But I do notice that a non- fully wound watch is not as accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: The mainspring is the power source or power storage for the watch mechanism. It will have it's most consistent release of energy after it is fully charged or wound.

As to manually winding your automatics, it is true that some movements are more forgiving, and some are less durable than others when it comes to the winding mechanism. I have four 2824's that have broken at one time or another because of weakness in the manual-winding side. I have read that the 2836's are much more durable in that respect....

-- Best --


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I have read that the 2836's are much more durable in that respect....


Interesting and good to know. My Paradive with a 2836 runs much better after being wound up.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Yellowdrive said:


> I've been paying more attention recently to the accuracy of my Nassau and was a little worried about losing a full minute (sometimes more) over the course of a month. I haven't yet checked to see if it's a magnetic issue, though after perusing this thread it's the likely culprit.
> About a week ago, I started getting in the habit of manually winding my watch every morning in preparation for my next watch purchase (a manual-only piece) and noticed a dramatic improvement in the accuracy; +/- a couple seconds a day. Has anyone else worked in a few manual turns to their automatic movement? I've still got to do some more testing on this piece, but it's a huge relief to see such a dramatic difference.


I wouldn't. I was winding my Kingston a little then the crown acted a little funny pulling it out. Someone said the keyless works might've been damaged. Since then I've been gentle -- no manual winding -- and it's been okay.

All my auto watches, particularly the Mk IIs, have been fine with a few gentle swirls and onto the wrist. The Mk IIs often start up when I pick them up, from a stopped state. That's a hallmark of really well done timepieces. Regular movement ought to get the watch properly wound IMHO, no artificial help needed. YMMV.


----------



## alantingle (Apr 9, 2011)

My Hawkinge no date loses 8 to 10 seconds over 24 hours. This has been a consistent over my period of ownership, during the past six months. I would much rather have it regulated to slightly gain time. It would make life much easier to sync it, every couple of days.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

My Stingray has actually gained 3-5 seconds per day. Overall performance has been outstanding. My favorite homage watch.


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

My Nassau seems to have been losing more time than usual, though I've never *carefully* timed it before. I recently wore it for 5 weeks straight and didn't notice any appreciable time loss (though wasn't looking for it), but over the past week while wearing it, I've noticed that its losing ~15-20 seconds per day. I checked the sheet that came with it and it looks like it runs slow when the crown is up, and fast when crown is down. I wonder - could this be because I wear it on my right arm? Are watches adjusted to be worn on a particular wrist, or am I just grasping at straws for an explanation?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Omegatron24 said:


> My Nassau seems to have been losing more time than usual, though I've never *carefully* timed it before. I recently wore it for 5 weeks straight and didn't notice any appreciable time loss (though wasn't looking for it), but over the past week while wearing it, I've noticed that its losing ~15-20 seconds per day. I checked the sheet that came with it and it looks like it runs slow when the crown is up, and fast when crown is down. I wonder - could this be because I wear it on my right arm? Are watches adjusted to be worn on a particular wrist, or am I just grasping at straws for an explanation?


:think: The watch is designed to be worn and kept wound automatically by movement through a variety of orientations and positions, and I would guess on either hand - it shouldn't make an appreciable or significant difference.

:think: I think I would make sure it is fully wound and then time it, with the crown up; say, place it stationary with the crown up for eight hours or so, and then compare that result to the sheet.

In the time in-betweeen, How old is the watch, and how much has it been actually in use on your (or someones) wrist, or on a winder, since it was new?

Has it ever been dropped, or banged around, i.e. subjected to a 'sudden shock'? Any dings in the steel?

Exposed to vibrating machinery, like operating a jack hammer (or even a jig-saw) with your watch on at the time?

I pay attention to the way my watches keep time, and if there is an increasing variation over several days or a week's time, especially if the watch may have been damaged by a fall or shock, or when it has been four or five years (or more) since it was new or last serviced, then it is probably time to visit the watch doctor.

:think: Based on my experience with a number of MKII's watches, the loss you have mentioned is 'outside the norm'.

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for the reply!
The watch has not been dropped or banged, and I have a desk job for the most part, so nothing out of the ordinary there. I take it off when I do anything that might as scratch / ding / bang it. I'm the only owner - bought it in 2014 - and have about 3 watches in my usual rotation, but favor this one, so I've given it lots of wear. Despite the fact that I can't think of any exact point at which it may have been damaged, it does seem to be a recent thing.  Maybe a service is required.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Only about three years old -- Almost seems 'too soon' to need a service, but your suspicion that it has slowed noticeably recently, kind of points the other way....

I think then, I would wear it and get it fully wound, and since it sounds like you have the original calibration card that came with the watch when you purchased it, 'time it' in all (four or six) positions and see how that compares to the card.

These are little machines, and they do require a cleaning and fresh lubrication at intervals - The intervals may vary in duration according to 'duty cycle' and age and amount in use. 

As a watch ages, it seems reasonable that it usually exhibits a slowing, or loss of time, until it reaches a point when it suddenly exhibits a greater change (usually a loss as they wear). That is when mine go in for service (unless I dropped it or banged it or something got broken, cracked or damaged) - once I notice that change.

--- Best ---


----------



## Omegatron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Since my first post in this thread I did a more careful check on my Nassau and Hawkinge. Hawkinge is at worst, +-3 seconds per day. Maybe the Nassau just wasn't fully wound...I wore it for a few days then timed it laying flat over 24 hrs and it came back at 3 seconds slow over 24 hrs. On the wrist i got 7 seconds slow. Still not as good as a lot of measurements here, but way better than the 15-20 I thought it was!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been using WatchCheck on Android for a few weeks, very handy app. The results are a little erratic, either due to inaccuracy in hitting the button precisely at :00, or that the watches' speed varies a little due to amount of wind. Though my rates are all over, here are some of the averages of multiple timing periods: 

Kingston: -3.3 s/d, -0.5 s/d, -2.2 s/d, -2.9 s/d
Nassau: -1.7 s/d, -5.8 s/d, -2.3 s/d, -5.3 s/d, -6.8 s/d, -5.3 s/d
Kingston (safe queen): -4.5 s/d, +1.6 s/d, -8.4 s/d
Key West: -1.4 s/d, -2.3 s/d, -3.8 s/d, -2.3 s/d, +3.0 s/d
Graywater: -10.4 s/d, -3.6 s/d, -1.6 s/d, -7.3 s/d, -0.3 s/d, -1.2 s/d

These are averages. In comes cases the watch gains time in certain positions, e.g. dial up or dial down. 

These measurements were with varying power reserves, some periods combined wrist wear with winder, some alternated winder, dial up, dial down with shake/swirl winding every 6-12 hours. 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Like many of you the results of all my Autos vary + & - depending on hour's of the day worn, position, amount of power reserve etc, Anything within about +4 to +5 a day is good enough for me, as I am in the habit of switching to a different watch every couple of days.

The most accurate MKII I had so far was an LRRP Milsub which was in the +2 sec range, the Hawkinge runs slow if I wear it 24 hours a day (about -4 sec) but if I sit it on the night stand crown up overnight it seems to run at +2 or 3 every 24 hours.. 

I just go with using my iphone with strong Wi-Fi connection - or the online Atomic clock, there may be some lag there but I don't think it's discernible, considering my wearing habits.


----------



## robmillersdg (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: MKII Accuracy Survey and my new Paradive*

I own several pieces and have years' worth of experience with this. All run well and keep time with my more expensive pieces.


----------

